# WotC's doing art for us now. (Not really)



## RangerWickett (Apr 13, 2012)

This illo is from an upcoming Magic expansion, but I'll be damned if he's not a lot like how I envisioned an upcoming tiefling NPC in ZEITGEIST's epic tier.







Okay, we've already done one Kickstarter, so I _suppose_ it's too soon to try another. All I need is a couple thousand bucks per adventure for some schwanky art.


----------



## gideonpepys (Apr 13, 2012)

Or just keep suggesting appropriate art from other sources.


----------

